# Upgrades on trek 3700?



## hyeedo818 (Apr 14, 2010)

I wanna change a few parts on my 2010 v brake 3700. 
I use my bike to commute short distances to school and mountain bike on medium packed single tracks in the local canyon. 
What tires do you guys prefer over the stock bontragers? I would prefer jenson USA tires. 
Also would it be a waste to upgrade the bar, or wheels (my back one is beyond fixable bent).
Or should I just run it to the ground. 
Im 20 years old 150pound 5-5'' 
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm very picky about the way things feel, I have rode more expensive models and did not like the way they felt. Thats why I think if i upgrade my bike ill be better off, I want to know what you guys do.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know that I could (in good conscience) recommend major upgrades for a Trek 3700. My reason is that they are really meant for beginning riders on relatively tame terrain. The top tubes on 3xxx and 4xxx Trek hardtails are quite a bit shorter than you'll find on Trek 6xxx and other brands at similar size offerings (that weirdly enough are sized by seat tube length). This makes for a relatively cramped cockpit that favors a more upright riding position and that is not great (to put it nicely) for more aggressive riding.

So, if you really want to ride beyond what the Trek 3700 was equipped and intended for (by making upgrades), I would instead recommend getting a bike with a frame designed for a more aggressive riding position and go with that.

In the meantime, since your rear wheel is toast, I would recommend a somewhat modest replacement that will allow you to keep riding while you accumulate the funds for a more performance minded frame/bike.

I know it's tempting and this may not be the answer you're hoping for, but it's JMHO as someone that went down a similar path (so to speak) and found it wasn't a great course of action.

Also, looks like you are in the "818". I'm just over the hill in the SCV. Let me know if you want to come up and ride sometime.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Apr 14, 2010)

So I'd be better off saving the money for a better used bike. Coming up with the money isnt a problem. I just need to justify spending it. 
Tires would be okay right. My back one is quite low on tread. >.< 
Thanks for you input its appreciated.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If your tires are worn, they should be replaced. Lots of tires will work OK as a rear tire, but I wouldn't recommend something that rolls on the slow side like a Kenda Nevegal for a rear tire. I am more picky about a front tire. 

For XC riding in this area, it's hard to beat a 2.2" Specialized Captain Control unless you want to spend $70-$90 for something from Schwalbe. Still, as I stated earlier, many tires will work fine as a rear tire. If you are commuting, I would look for something with a dual compound tread that has harder rubber in the center of the tread for longer wear.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was looking at the tires on this page
Components > Tires and Tubes > Tires | Jenson USA
In the $25 area there seems to be quite a few.
Also Performance bikes has this tire Forte Pisgah for $15.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you familiar with El prieto and La tuna canyon single track?


----------

